# Seiko Kinetic Id Help



## quickben (Mar 15, 2010)

hello!

wondering if anyone can help? trying to properly ID my Seiko kinetic 10 bar watch.. 5M43-OF19, serial# 940405. it has a white face, gold hrly indicators,white and gold hr hands and second hand. also date and day(which alternates between french and English) 180* indicator, marked off quarterly on the outside and originally had brown leather straps.

i think i may have been given it 2002.

reason for asking is i cant find it anywhere online or the database's here, and i have recently cracked the glass face on it and am trying to find the best way to have this fixed or would it actually be worth it? any info that the good people here can provide on the watch or advice on where to get info on it would be great... thanks in advance

barry


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

quickben said:


> Wondering if anyone can help? trying to properly ID my Seiko kinetic 10 bar watch.. 5M43-OF19, serial# 940405.
> 
> it has a white face, gold hrly indicators,white and gold hr hands and second hand.
> 
> also date and day(which alternates between french and English) 180* indicator, marked off quarterly on the outside and originally had brown leather straps.


Try 5M43-*0*F19 (with a 'Zero', not 'O'). :wink2:

Otherwise known as sales product code: *SKJ274P1*


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> quickben said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering if anyone can help? trying to properly ID my Seiko kinetic 10 bar watch.. 5M43-OF19, serial# 940405.
> ...


Howay Paul man, you usually do better than that. :thumbup:

Crystal part number is 290P04HN03. Part is available from our favourite supplier.

Barry, only you can say if it's worth fixing. If you can't do it yourself I'd suggest sending it to Steve Burrage at Ryte Time http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveS said:


> Howay Paul man, you usually do better than that. :thumbup:


It was just a Q&D reply, Dave - I was on my way out the door. :wink2:



DaveS said:


> If you can't do it yourself I'd suggest sending it to Steve Burrage at Ryte Time http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/.


If it needs anything else, like a new capacitor ....

See: http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/Seiko/FaultyKineticCapacitors.htm

.... it might be also be worth mentioning Phil of 'Kinetics-Inc': http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/kinetics-inc__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If it needs anything else, like a new capacitor ....
> 
> See: http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/Seiko/FaultyKineticCapacitors.htm ....


More problems with (and some tips for remedying) 5M43 capacitors in this new thread on SCWF:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,1508.0.html


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... it might be also be worth mentioning Phil of 'Kinetics-Inc': http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/kinetics-inc__W0QQ_armrsZ1


This listing of Phil's seems popular: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320505077703 .... suggest you read the description.











> THE CAPACITORS ARE DIRECT FROM SEIKO (2009) IF YOU ARE A KINETIC WATCH OWNER
> 
> AND HAVE NOTICED LOSS OF CHARGE YOU WILL NEED THIS UPGRADE.. 'THE LITHIUM-ION CAPACITOR'
> 
> ...


Again - well worth taking the time to read Phil's eBay advert's description: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220561385481 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

You might also want to read this thread on 5M43 Kinetics: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53663


----------



## quickben (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks thats the one, watch is working fine just need to have the crystal replaced... i assume going back to seiko would be the best way to have it repaired?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

quickben said:


> thanks thats the one, watch is working fine just need to have the crystal replaced...
> 
> i assume going back to seiko would be the best way to have it repaired?


Might be 'the best' - but certainly not the cheapest way. :thumbsdown:

It's quite easy to change a tension fit (press-in) crystal yourself.









Here's a good tutorial: http://www.crescent-pc.com/watchfetish/7aX8/index.htm

It actually relates to 7A28's and 7A38's (rather than 5M43's) but method is the same.



DaveS said:


> Crystal part number is 290P04HN03. Part is available from our favourite supplier.


Dave S. gave you the Seiko crystal part number in his post #3. You can order it from Cousins UK.


----------

